# watermarks



## Bryant (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, ever since i've developed, i end up with enormous amounts of watermarks on my negatives and i end up having to use the special remover with intense scrubbing. Is there anyway to prevent the watermarks from forming. 

I use Ilford 400 pro, develop with metal reels and Kodak dev. stuff. When it's finished, i hang it with clothes pins from string in the dark room with a weight on the bottom. I do wet my finger and slide it down the negatives to get rid of most of the water, but it still is there. 

Any ideas?


----------



## deanimator (Sep 22, 2008)

You may have some problems with hard water in your area...

In any case...I always finish washing with a short soak/rinse in distilled water, and then drop the roll into a tank full of dist. water with a wetting agent for 30 seconds, then wipe the film with clean fingers dipped into this same tank as I hang it up to dry.


----------



## Bryant (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah that's what I do, i forgot to tell you. I do 10 washes and then fill one more time and add 4 drops of photoflo, a protective agent and then wipe it and hang it up to dry.


----------

